

SmallRuby: Ruby for Smalltalk/X virtual machine.  - petesalty
http://smalltalk.felk.cvut.cz/projects/smallruby

======
protomyth
The Industry Misinterpretations podcast <http://bit.ly/62td5p> was actually
quite good and gives a nice overview. They have a long way to go, but it looks
like another good project.

